# Rock Island AP9 ?



## lpetty833 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi, I'm new here. This is a great place! I have a question for you guys. I tried searching but came up empty. Is the Rock Island AP9 the same gun as the EAA wittness? My local gun shop has these on sale but I can't find any info on them. I've heard good things about the wittness. I realy want the CZ75 or Baby Eagle 9mm but there hard to come by here and sell for $550 and $619 respectively, which seems ridiculous.

Here's what the shop emailed me about the gun if it helps. "The best deal we have however is a special buy we made on a Rock Island AP9 which is the full size steel frame 9mm 15 shot . They're made by Tanfoglio , Italy and marketed by Rock Island . Reg $395 Sale $325 ." 

Thanks for any help


----------

